# Neverwinter nights on mac gamers?



## Giaguara (Aug 8, 2003)

Does anyone have or have used Neverwinter nights on OS X? How do you like it? How does it run on your machine, and what machine do you have? Not interrested on the pc version ... ::love::


----------



## shatfield1529 (Aug 8, 2003)

Since you've probably already read reviews if you wanted to know about the gameplay, I'll just talk about the performance. I tried the tech demo on my iBook (specs below), and it ran pretty smooth, actually, with reasonably decent texture settings enabled. I don't know what kind of mac you have, but odds are it'll run just great.


----------



## a2daj (Aug 8, 2003)

I have the retail Mac version and I'll admit that performance on my rig was a little less than I expected (in the tech demo as well).  But I've heard that's normal even on the PC side.  Fortunately, it's not a game where extremely high framerates really matter as much.  You can probably play the game comfortably at 12-15 fps, expecially since you can pause,  assign your combat actions, then unpause at anytime.
My gaming rig is a dual 1.2 G4 with a Radeon 9800 Pro.


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 8, 2003)

Radeon 9800 Mac Editions are shipping already?


----------



## SoulCollector (Aug 8, 2003)

HMMMM on that Radeon9800 Pro..what Kind of frames you getting on that????



G5pimp


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 8, 2003)

There's a review and demo at Apple's site, if someone wants to try it ... just noticed


----------



## a2daj (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, the Mac Radeon 9800 Pros are shipping and have been shipping since they were announced back in July, although inventory has been rather sporadic.  Retailers and etailers that carry Mac vid cards should have stock now or soon.  The online ATI store was the first place to have stock and that's where I ordered mine.  The framerates I get are dependant on the game.  I've posted some performance numbers in other forums but I've been waiting for the Radeon 9800 4.1 drivers to be released because they enable the 3D overrides which allows one with a Radeon 9800 to enable FSAA and Anisotropic Filtering in almost every OpenGL game.  That's where things get interesting.  I've done some tests but unfortunately I've been too busy with other things to run my full suite of tests I did before the 4.1 drivers were released last week.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, so what do those options do?


----------



## a2daj (Aug 18, 2003)

A quick google search should be able to give you more information about Full Scene Anti Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering but they basically improve visual quality. It's all rather old technology but it wasn't until recently that video cards could crank up those settings and not get as much of a performance hit.  Of course, the performance hit is based on the game engine.


----------

